# Husband from hell...



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I've heard this before, and my wife felt that way too from time to time >.<

But is it true? Am I a bad husband?

I work actively together with my wife to sort out issues and for the last 7 years since I've known her it's been nothing but positive progress despite what the world threw at us. I swore to myself when I was 12 to never have my family suffer the fate that I had suffered, and I lived up to my own promise, established my own business, achieved financial freedom, provided my wife with everything she needed financially, and my daughter has her future ahead of her which is very promising.

I love my wife, I am still suffering from vulnerability issues but for the most part I've overcome them - for her. I now reaffirm her, and help her feel more secure. But I'll never be a doormat, I've held my ground and was ready to lose her - it hurt her deeply however during and after our short seperation.

I am trying my best with what I have, and with the circumstances before me... please tell me, am I a bad husband?


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

No one can answer that unless they are your wife. You seem very much to want to have a good life but you do come across as lacking in self conviction. 

Why do you feel the need to ask random strangers if you are a bad husband or not?


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

I have no idea - are you?


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Only your wife can answer that one, OP. On the face of it you're a good provider and father to your daughter, but we have no way of knowing how you and your wife communicate, nor how things are between you on an emotional level?


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

You aren't a bad husband she's a bad wife and is projecting her feelings about herself onto you.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> Why do you feel the need to ask random strangers if you are a bad husband or not?


Cause my wife feels that way from time to time, though she apologises after the fight and tells me she never means it - it does get annoying!

She reckons I don't spend enough time with her (she is HIGH maintenance)... but I don't know, maybe she called me a husband from hell in the heat of the moment. May ask her...

... wait nah, not a good idea. She's just going to go "OMG WTF?!" and wonder why I've been thinking about this - we haven't really fought for a while (and then tell me I spend too much time on TAM and that I'm thinking too much lol)


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

she might still be upset about the affair you had. in my book having an affair makes you a husband from hell.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Can't be just about that =/

We've dealt with it - it was so many years ago, and before marriage, and heck we were in a semi-split, and hell I don't even know if I did or not, I was too drunk! Still, we overcame it, some hurts still carried on during marriage, but for the most part, we've dealt with it and re-established trust (mostly)


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hmmm... Wives of husbands from hell are usually too scared of them to actually say that to them, but if you are a bad husband? Well, we really have no real way to know, but if you cheated on your wife i'm pretty sure you're not stellar husband material.


----------



## Jane_Doe (Aug 9, 2012)

To me, 'husband from hell' sounds so bad that if you even dare say it to your husband, he's probably not that bad really and you're just saying it to be spiteful. She probably doesn't say it while you're calmly and honestly talking about your relationship, just while she's crazy-mad and digging around for insults to hurt you.

That said, my husband would probably take it as a compliment and do his devil's eyebrow thing and wink at me.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Cause my wife feels that way from time to time, though she apologises after the fight and tells me she never means it - it does get annoying!
> 
> She reckons I don't spend enough time with her (she is HIGH maintenance)... but I don't know, maybe she called me a husband from hell in the heat of the moment. May ask her...
> 
> ... wait nah, not a good idea. She's just going to go "OMG WTF?!" and wonder why I've been thinking about this - we haven't really fought for a while (and then tell me I spend too much time on TAM and that I'm thinking too much lol)


If she meant it, OP, I doubt that she'd apologize for saying it.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

^ True... =/


----------

